
The Programmer Dress Code - nickb
http://www.codethinked.com/post/2007/12/The-Programmer-Dress-Code.aspx
======
te_platt
And that is why I let my wife buy my clothes and always ask my daughters if my
clothes match before I leave the house. Sometimes I complain but those
pictures are enough to scare me straight.

------
brlewis
When I worked at MIT my officemate kept a "debugging tie" in the office. The
idea was to fool the heisenbugs that disappear when a programmer is watching.
With the tie on they would think he was a high-level administrator.

------
hugh
Am I the only one who harbors a secret (and shameful?) yearning to wear a nice
snazzy suit to work every day, instead of jeans and a t-shirt?

I'm a physicist rather than a programmer per se, but I'm sure there must be
others like me out there somewhere.

~~~
geebee
Yeah, I'm totally with you here. Not sure there was much to recommend about
the world protrayed in Gattaca, but they sure did look good in those suits.

All my lawyer friends hate it, though. I think it comes down to associations.
I never wear a suit to work, so when I "suit up", it's typically because I'm
going to a wedding or other formal party where I'll drink free booze, dance a
bit, and listen to a cool band - usually surrounded by very attractive women
who are also dressed up.

If I associated suits with showing up at work every morning in a stuffy work
environment, I'd probably hate them too.

------
DarrenStuart
My dress code most days is a pair of boxers and a t-shirt and I grow about 10
beards a year.

I bet I am not alone :p

P.S I work from home, I don't think I could let the world suffer me walking
around in my boxers in public....

------
simianstyle
I know a computer science major who is gay and is totally into fashion and
stuff. If you saw him on the street you would've never guessed that he can
compile and deploy enterprise applications. He recently graduated from college
in Boston and now works at Cisco Systems. He's a friendly guy, and a reminder
that not all programmers live by stereotypes.

------
sspencer
I like that picture of Dijkstra, but the one on lemonodor is better:

[http://lemonodor.com/archives/2007/10/youre_doing_it_wrong.h...](http://lemonodor.com/archives/2007/10/youre_doing_it_wrong.html)

Zach Beane is awesome.

PS: And where is Linus? I guess he doesn't dress stereotypically enough.

------
rokhayakebe
i think most programmers intentionally dress down because it is almost as if
they hurt their intelligence as a human being if they cared too much about
anything as worldly as clothes, cars..(anything material). So they just do the
bear minimum.

~~~
Goladus
I think it's less 'intentionally dress down' and more just a logical
consequence of caring more about abstract and technical problems than
impressing people. It's not as if they _refuse_ to care about worldly things
like clothes or cars, they simply don't because there are other things they
care about more.

I can see it in myself based on my environment and current goals.

------
tlrobinson
Dude, where's Eric Raymond?!

